# Bean brothers roasters - anyone bought anything?



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just recieved a kg of their 'Derek' espresso blend (loving the name, and the packaging is good). I can't see any roast date on the packaging although it does smell lovely, so appears to be fresh.

Anyone bought anything from them recently?









Cheers


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If they don't tell you when it was roasted I would avoid it at all costs.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe they are a decent roaster, think they were at cup north?

Might be worth a quick call to them?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drop them an mail . It may be an honest mistake or hidden or a sticker that comes off . I've had beans off them before with a roast date , and met them at cup north they are nice guys that know their stuff .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

you had worms?


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, could just be an error on their part. Just seems odd, it smells very fresh so don't doubt it is. I take it they aren't active on the forum?


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Only ever had the espresso beer they've done (with Squawk, I think), but chatted with them at Cup North last year and they seemed like good uns. I wouldn't worry about the freshness.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jkb89 said:


> Yeah, could just be an error on their part. Just seems odd, it smells very fresh so don't doubt it is. I take it they aren't active on the forum?


Tweet or email them . Not on the forum as far as I am aware . But then again most uk roasters aren't .


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Derek's Darkside seasonal espresso looks interesting, " Think syrupy dark chocolate and roasted nuts." could be up my street.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Their espresso stout is nice - in small amounts too


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I tend to air on the side that quality roasters include the roast date, given you'd assume they know how important it is to quality coffee..?

I appreciate this is quite a rule of thumb though! Opens the doors for 'false positives' too, and vice versa.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

jkb89 said:


> Just recieved a kg of their 'Derek' espresso blend (loving the name, and the packaging is good). I can't see any roast date on the packaging although it does smell lovely, so appears to be fresh.
> 
> Anyone bought anything from them recently?
> 
> ...


Interesting... Derek was the new name for an espresso @Mrboots2u came up with a few months back...


----------

